# Latest Missive from Siouxlands Presbytery FV controversy



## bouletheou (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm going silent for awhile. I explained it on my blog


----------



## Michael (Feb 1, 2010)

bouletheou said:


> OK, I won't take this one down on you. Fresh TR, come and get it! MMMMM SPICY!
> 
> Mega site of Bible studies and information


Wow, now that's one-stop-shopping for all your pre-trib needs...


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 1, 2010)

I thought Siouxlands was getting into trouble for trying to do a cover of "Der Kommissar."


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2010)

MMMM, having read (all of) your post, I have found it less "spicy", and more worrying.

If even one part of the response that you included is true, then I am very concerned that the "FV" issue might become a roberts rules type club to bludgeon conformity within our church.

Please, assure us that TE xxx is factualy in error as to the substance of his response.


----------



## bouletheou (Feb 2, 2010)

Guys,

I'm going quiet for awhile. I think I let my indignation get the best of me. I need to step back and take a deep breath.

The judicial process proceeds apace, and that's what's important.


----------



## Edward (Feb 2, 2010)

Michael Turner said:


> bouletheou said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I won't take this one down on you. Fresh TR, come and get it! MMMMM SPICY!
> ...


 
I took a look at that one, and decided that the point being made was going way over my head. I see that the link has been changed now.

---------- Post added at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------




bouletheou said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm going quiet for awhile. I think I let my indignation get the best of me. I need to step back and take a deep breath.
> 
> The judicial process proceeds apace, and that's what's important.


 
Still praying for you and the situation up there.


----------



## bouletheou (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks. Things will go forward and will end up in the SJC when it's time. I have confidence that those men will do right.

Others can carry the torch for now, and probably do a better job of it than me.


----------



## Wes White (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, this isn't very spicy, but it should give you the factual information to understand what's going on in Siouxlands. I've written a chronological summary of all that has happened related to the FV (to my knowledge) in the Presbytery of the Siouxlands.

Johannes Weslianus: Chronological Overview of the Siouxlands Federal Vision Controversy


----------

